# Out of town, please don't delete me



## LilyLynne (Oct 18, 2019)

I am going out of town for 2 weeks and where I am going usually has a bad internet connection. I might not be able to play. Just wanted to make sure those who have befriended me don't delete me.


----------



## lizziety (Oct 19, 2019)

I sent you a friend request. Please add me when you get back. I hope you have a great trip!


----------



## auroral (Oct 21, 2019)

Sent u a fc just in case you accidentally lose any friends and need to fill a space! have a fun time out of town though! <3


----------



## LilyLynne (Oct 31, 2019)

I thank you both and I accepted both your friend requests. 

I had a wonderful trip. It turned out my husband paid for me to be able to use data overseas so I could still play my game.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Oct 31, 2019)

its okay anyway. I had a hiatus for like 6 months and those friends and they had never removed my account from them

Ill add your friend code as soon as i get my ipad


----------



## LilyLynne (Oct 31, 2019)

Sounds great


----------

